# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Чтение санскрита

## Олег Рассиев

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Помогите пожалуйста, никак не могу разобраться. В Бхагавад-Гите в транскрипциях есть слова с сочетанием букв джн ( с мягкостью). Например, идам джнанам. Недавно узнал, что это надо читать "идам гйанам". Почему в транскрипциях не печатается прямо гйанам?? Ведь транскрипция - это не письменная речь, транскрипция нужна для того, чтоб человек знал, как именно произносится слово. Почему только это буквосочетание отличается в транскрипции от произношения? Или есть еще что-то, что нужно читать не так, как указано?
Спасибо.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> Помогите пожалуйста, никак не могу разобраться. В Бхагавад-Гите в транскрипциях есть слова с сочетанием букв джн ( с мягкостью). Например, идам джнанам. Недавно узнал, что это надо читать "идам гйанам". Почему в транскрипциях не печатается прямо гйанам?
> Спасибо.


По правилам санскрита читается именно "джнанам" (звучит похоже на днйанам). Но поскольку с непривычки западному человеку произнести такое сочетание звуков трудно, то произносят "гьянам". Т.е. "гьянам" - это уже приспособление к западным языкам.
Если Вам хочется услышать, как звучит настоящий санскрит, рекомендую сайт http://prapatti.com
Там много санскритских вайшнавских гимнов, исполняемых по всем правилам.

Чтобы услышать, как произносится "джн", послушайте, например: вот это:
http://prapatti.com/slokas/mp3/stotraratnam.mp3
На 1.07 - "джнана-вайрагья".

----------

